# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Exploits >  [Godmode] World of Warcraft: Trade Window Exploit

## Leniox

Here guys lies the one of, if not the biggest exploit in Cataclysm... the infamous controversy of the dupe with RAoV... All your questions are answered... The Trade Window Exploit... There are More exploits that lie within and we will be releasing them in segments. read description... today Imperious shows you Godmode.. Legit godmode... Where they cant attack you but you can attack them.. first ever. I hope you guys enjoy! Description and video explain everything so go check it out. Make sure to Subscribe to stay tuned for updates on this exploit.. and future exploits. Thanks and Enjoy!




http://www.youtube.com/user/ImperiousVideos ------- my channel

----------


## CursedOne

Awesome thanks! :P 1st post xD

----------


## Ground Zero

That's awesome, wish I hadn't given away my account now since I would love to try this.

----------


## fearmybow

Move to elite?

----------


## lxhackdxl

so would this work if you were on the inside of an instance? such as Dragon Soul? And then your toon would be bugged and you could just solo the trash and bosses... ? would it work that way?

----------


## Ground Zero

> Move to elite?


No, not unless Leniox requests it.

----------


## Flavor

Blizzard is well aware of this. On Saturday morning they fixed an exploit with it that was a more immediate concern. They also added specific logging code to keep tabs on people who have attempted it. I highly recommend staying away from it.

----------


## Ground Zero

> Blizzard is well aware of this. On Saturday morning they fixed an exploit with it that was a more immediate concern. They also added specific logging code to keep tabs on people who have attempted it. I highly recommend staying away from it.


and your source is?

----------


## Flavor

> and your source is?


I'm sure more prominent sources can confirm that there was a patch related to this on Saturday morning. I won't be providing more specific information. I'm just trying to help people by warning them, if they don't want to believe me, that's fine.

----------


## Ground Zero

> I'm sure more prominent sources can confirm that there was a patch related to this on Saturday morning. I won't be providing more specific information. I'm just trying to help people by warning them, if they don't want to believe me, that's fine.


Just saying since this is the internet, people usually want to see proof before they believe anything they read.

----------


## fearmybow

"Thus when the 15 minutes is up and you finally actually log out you have now duped heavenly shards, or any other item that requires mats to create, like vial of the sands "

How would it work with Vial of the sands? I mean those lessers turned into 1 heavly shard but you cannot do that with vial of the sands right?

----------


## XinuX

Working, but I too wouldn't recommend doing it.

----------


## phantom325

Is this a working dupe method, or just Godmode?

----------


## moor2

> Is this a working dupe method, or just Godmode?


relatively both

----------


## Archijs

> relatively both


define relatively  :Smile:

----------


## Bossqwerty

> define relatively


There's a chance that another way to dupe with this method has yet to be found.

----------


## phantom325

After taking the time to read, the dupe method is fixed already.

----------


## Leniox

Guys, subscribe and stay tuned and your questions will be answered!

----------


## AZO

Really nice. Grats.

----------


## TwoJoints

> Move to elite?


It's a youtube video, moving the topic to elite would be pointless :P


Nice find btw, really cute.
Too bad I don't have any applicable classes this works with lol

----------


## Delquae

I've yet to attempt this, but has anyone got any suggestions for things worth using this against (God mode)?

----------


## dmxdawg4321

All for some attention.

There is a very simple way to patch the entirety of this.

----------


## Bossqwerty

I wouldn't recommend using it on an account you value, things this big and public are a recipe for mass account bans.

----------


## WizardTrokair

Thanks for finally posting this publicly. This one is very interesting, indeed.

Even with the ITEM dupe method listed here already being fixed... this one is clearly still solid GOLD for other great bugging potential... 

I am curious and I look forward to seeing where the community will take this. I must spread rep before giving to Leniox again... but +4 rep will be coming your way when I can.

----------


## cdmichaelb

There's a name unhidden in the video, can't be found on US or EU armory. Is this video from PTR/Private Server?

----------


## visitor

> All for some attention.
> 
> There is a very simple way to patch the entirety of this.


Is that not what Raov is all about? "Exploit by raov team" etc etc.. So someone from that team or in the perimiter of it that wants some more attention isn't really a new thing is it? 

Thanks Leniox reputation coming your way!

----------


## dmxdawg4321

It's just sad to see that credits to the two original founders are but a vision of the past. I guess the first one to deceive and divide is how it works these days.

----------


## KuRIoS

> It's just sad to see that credits to the two original founders are but a vision of the past. I guess the first one to deceive and divide is how it works these days.


Who cares? 
Leniox is the one who shared it.. *He gets the credit*, if you are the original founder (I am guessing since ur name was on YT) then it was your choice to share it with a group and not OwnedCore. Leniox thought otherwise it seems  :Smile:  

Anyways, if you have nothing nice to say and are only in this thread to cause trouble, then you might as well leave before infractions will hit  :Smile: 

SO because I know that these threads have a habbit of going out of hand... ANY FLAMING IN THIS THREAD WILL RESULT IN INFRACTIONPOINTS AND OR BANS!

----------


## Skalla

> There's a name unhidden in the video, can't be found on US or EU armory. Is this video from PTR/Private Server?


there's another name shown quickly, I checked it out on the armory and it exists I****** the patient, Blood elf paladin, just the same (censored the name just in case.)

Nice find, thanks for sharing!

----------


## Nyarly

> That's awesome, wish I hadn't given away my account now since I would love to try this.


Use mine if you want, pm me and i'll give you the info  :Smile: 

Amazing exploit sir, godmode is great x)
+5 rep for you if i can

----------


## Kasapin

Leniox , +rep for you!! Amazing find, if only the dupe still worked... I would have made a lot from my spectral tigers and other TCG mounts. But still love the god mode! Thank you for sharing!!!

----------


## thehennyy

funny things! garmon priest solo incomming =P

----------


## #ClumsyWizard

This exploit makes me want to resub my account just to do this, but for now my heart lays with SWTOR. +rep though for this xploit!

*Goes back to SWTOR, and working on exploring theories*

----------


## TechnoKilla

My guess is you can do this versus any boss encounter just do it from inside the instance?

----------


## Razkaz

Hope it will be fixed soon. Just wrote a ticket.

----------


## TehVoyager

@Razkaz:

Just as a question: you do know this is a site for exploitation and whatnot right?

why are you here if you dont like this sort of thing?

----------


## Remus3

Because he gets the joy in thinking he's helping out Blizzard, when in reality all he is doing is being a prick here. Ticket all you want, but stating as much here was for your own ego.

fyi: they will notice it eventually, most you did was increase the possible speed of fixing it. herpa derp.

----------


## Mudde

I tried to do this, but my char is now bugged :<

I did everything what they did in the vid. But after i did the relog part i cannot use any spells.
Each time i try to use a spell, i get this message "Another action is in progress".

I did it on a shaman

----------


## Leniox

Low Razkaz. very low.

----------


## Omgwtfowned

> Low Razkaz. very low.


What you did wasn't  :Stick Out Tongue: ?

----------


## SkitZoFrenic

Why not just ban the fag? lol....

Already too few good exploits in Cata anyways...

----------


## ikfirus123

let me get this straight, its not working anymore right?

----------


## Mudde

I think it already got fixed

I did it 2 times succesful in a row, then i tried abit later and did it 30times without any results

----------


## kamil234

still works, did it a few mins ago.

----------


## solitudedude

> After taking the time to read, the dupe method is fixed already.


The dupe method is fixed but godmode isn't ?

----------


## eSko

RAoV sucks... Kept the dupe method for themselves and made money of the fellow exploiters.. That's just lame.
+5 for Leniox

----------


## solitudedude

Am i to understand this godmode only works for 15 minutes? Is that even enough time to solo a major boss? It's not like your damage is buffed...

----------


## Maaarten

> Nice Job guys . Thank God their other ways than this to replicate this if it gets fixed. BTW This is a video of the Dupe Method Pre-Fix
> 
> 
> 
> HOTFIX INC!


Yes, now we just need a "how to"  :Wink:

----------


## tatakau

I can not continue from step 4 relog then cant use abilities

----------


## Bossqwerty

You have to relog at the exact moment the server boots your character. For me that is 1 minute 15.5 seconds every time. Also you won't be able to use abilities at all with this. Only items / other stuff.

----------


## niguz

> Hope it will be fixed soon. Just wrote a ticket.


Don't have to; blizzard can/read here themselves ;)

----------


## Bossqwerty

> Don't have to; blizzard can/read here themselves


Plus since the dupe was already hotfixed they are most likely well aware of the method.

----------


## CreativeXtent

lol ez dupe thanks!

----------


## phantom325

> lol ez dupe thanks!


This just shows that you are farming post count and didn't even take the time to read,

----------


## Kendall213

> There's a name unhidden in the video, can't be found on US or EU armory. Is this video from PTR/Private Server?


More then certain that it was recorded on Nazjatar-US. There are names shown through out the whole video, including trade chat.

----------


## Aegean

Hey Ownedcore, Gatsby here.  :Smile:  I'm glad you guys enjoyed the video, and thank you for all of the support. For all the people looking for a dupe allow me to clarify. Yes the dupe posted with this video is fixed, has been for months. Is there another dupe within it? See my reply to Bossqwerty. To the Godmode crowd, ya it works, it works real good.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Enjoy!

@ lxhackdxl Yes it works in an instance.  :Smile: 

@ Flavor This exploit was found months ago, and within about a week of that the original dupe was fixed, and everyone who duped banned. To say Blizzard is aware of this would 
be an understatement heh. In terms of do they have coding to track those attempting it? Maybe, such is the risk we all take every day in this community. 

@ Kurios Thank you. 

@ Mudde In order to be able to cast/use items you have to disconnect and successfully log on at the exact time when your toon is removed from the game which is generally 1 
minute. I can't emphasize enough that this is the most frusturating part of the exploit and will take alot of practice. However, once you do find the time that works for you
you will pretty much start hitting it everytime afterwords. Also the sweet spot is typically in the 60secs to 1 minute and 20secs range.

@ Omgwtfowned This should have been released a long time ago. Hell, WE should have released this a long time ago... and you know why. 

@ Bossqwerty Yes Boss is right about the disconnecting part. Also yes this exploit can do just about anything hah. It doesn't open doors, it blows them off the hinges.

----------


## solitudedude

Why are some people saying you can use abilities and some say you can't?

Can you solo mobs without dying?

----------


## CreativeXtent

lol this shit is funny tho, other players cannot target for dots XD haha

----------


## Leniox

You guys and names! If you want more exploits stop trying to get us banned lol!

----------


## BaddyMcBad

If I understand correctly that dupe video a page or two back, they did this Godmode method and then they went and used 3 Small Heavenly Shards to combine into 1 Heavenly Shard, but something about the Godmode didn't consume the 3 Small?

----------


## yoyoyo

> Just btw those characters were banned way back when the first dupe was fixed good job on wasting half and hour on a wall of text. GREAT Crime Scene investigation skills ohhhh...wait lol


What about pig ? Darrens new one. You still didn't answer my question though. I'll ask it again _can you and Micheal stop going around acting like you cured cancer? You have 1k subscribers and make_ WoW_ videos_

----------


## Mantycore

i don't want dare to you the dupe mode, so i just try to use the way to be immortal but when i use the method Gamon kill me and after i can't move. I have to disconnect and wait some times to reset my status... Moreover when i use the bug i can't send any spell. So do you think we can't solo anything with this bug?

----------


## everix

Was able to do it in Stormwind > Stockades but had no luck actually doing it in a dungeon and being able to cast spells. Doesn't help that I only had the patience to wait the whole 15 minutes once to try and login at the correct time.

----------


## demerda

Is it safe to use godmode to solo some instances/raids ?

----------


## Bossqwerty

> Is it safe to use godmode to solo some instances/raids ?


No one can give you a definite answer, but it's highly likely anyone that uses this at all will get banned.

----------


## Mantycore

> No one can give you a definite answer, but it's highly likely anyone that uses this at all will get banned.


I think if you don't if you don't dupe any items there will be no reasons to be catched by blizzard. They can probably scan from where items come from. Of course if you try to solo boss from DS and moreover heroic content from DS, there will be some chance to be catched. If it still works i think you can try to solo old contents like LK, or T11-T12.

They got me when i did 3-4 run in DS at the 1st Week with the exploit LFR, i think they can have informations from where and how you got items with a simple request.

----------


## Xel

> Hey Ownedcore, Gatsby here.  I'm glad you guys enjoyed the video, and thank you for all of the support. For all the people looking for a dupe allow me to clarify. Yes the dupe posted with this video is fixed, has been for months. Is there another dupe within it? See my reply to Bossqwerty. To the Godmode crowd, ya it works, it works real good.  Enjoy!
> 
> @ lxhackdxl Yes it works in an instance. 
> 
> @ Flavor This exploit was found months ago, and within about a week of that the original dupe was fixed, and everyone who duped banned. To say Blizzard is aware of this would 
> be an understatement heh. In terms of do they have coding to track those attempting it? Maybe, such is the risk we all take every day in this community. 
> 
> @ Kurios Thank you. 
> 
> ...


You have the attitude man! Great post.

----------


## KTgold

We cant get this to work, how do u actually dc yourself, we r doing it right now by spinning the camera until we dc, is that right? When exactly do you log back in to the game, we have tried 40 secs, 50 secs, 1 min, 1:05, 1:10, and alot of other tries. None seem to work, still cant cast spells

----------


## sed-

DC Macro
/script PickupItem(22736)
/script PlaceAction(1)

----------


## Neoneas

Nice exploit but I won't use it. Too much risk for what?  :Big Grin:  For some fun? No thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## Inshanity

Amazing...Absolutely amazing....
I find this damn good, but i wont use it, cant risk getting banned!

Also, if you only get 15 minutes, how exactly are you ment to do a raid?>.>

----------


## BaddyMcBad

> Amazing...Absolutely amazing....
> I find this damn good, but i wont use it, cant risk getting banned!
> 
> Also, if you only get 15 minutes, how exactly are you ment to do a raid?>.>


Get an army of DPS willing to risk getting banned.

----------


## Razkaz

I do not understand how you guys cannot be pissed off?
This exploit was found a long time ago by a group of a few persons, imagine what they have done for that long.
I i'm sure that you all have noticed that the ah now a days always have all the tcg mounts VERY CHEAP.
I'm sure that they made more out of this than having a REAL job.

I will +rep Leniox for posting this exploit in public so that it will be taken care of.

----------


## ezqu24

hh thanks for really nice exploit +rep I am going to try it now, but not with my main acc. >.<

----------


## Earthcel

> I do not understand how you guys cannot be pissed off?
> This exploit was found a long time ago by a group of a few persons, imagine what they have done for that long.
> I i'm sure that you all have noticed that the ah now a days always have all the tcg mounts VERY CHEAP.
> I'm sure that they made more out of this than having a REAL job.
> 
> I will +rep Leniox for posting this exploit in public so that it will be taken care of.


We dont have any right to be angry at anyone here. If someone find an exploit, it's their own choice if they want to share it or not, and sharing it will in most cases lead to a very quick fix. If you found an explot like this, your first reaction would most certanly not be to share it. Personally I was not expecting this to be shared untill after it had been fixed. Lets be grateful that Leniox shared it now rather then after a complete fix.

----------


## Alisamix

Unbelieveable nice.

+ (as much as i can) rep!

----------


## j600

great exploit althought not really usable anymore +rep

----------


## CreativeXtent

> I do not understand how you guys cannot be pissed off?
> This exploit was found a long time ago by a group of a few persons, imagine what they have done for that long.
> I i'm sure that you all have noticed that the ah now a days always have all the tcg mounts VERY CHEAP.
> I'm sure that they made more out of this than having a REAL job.
> 
> I will +rep Leniox for posting this exploit in public so that it will be taken care of.


quit your qqing and be happy this is even posted here lmao

----------


## Razkaz

Not working any more. EU realm

----------


## jsz

Dare I ask, what was the method used to dupe with this? I know it's been fixed now but I'm just curious.

----------


## gneugen

Great stuff! Surprised at all the crying going on here though. Genuine thanks from me for all the work you guys put in to finding awesome sploits like this.

----------


## Vyil

Will blizzard notice it as soon as you use it, or as soon as you put 1000 Heavenly Shards in the AH?
Caus else you can make 10000 of them, and just put them in Gbank, and sell it at the right time.

----------


## Bossqwerty

> Dare I ask, what was the method used to dupe with this? I know it's been fixed now but I'm just curious.


If you read the description on the youtube video in the OP it explains it.

----------


## Disphotic

Woah nice, this is the first dupe since 2005/2006 no?

----------


## KuRIoS

> Will blizzard notice it as soon as you use it, or as soon as you put 1000 Heavenly Shards in the AH?
> Caus else you can make 10000 of them, and just put them in Gbank, and sell it at the right time.


Well, as with every exploit, if you are stupid about it then you get caught..




> Woah nice, this is the first dupe since 2005/2006 no?


Nah, there are quite a few, very few are public.. There are still uncovered dupes for 4.3 (*Don't bother sending me private messages - I do not play wow anymore)*

----------


## Kali_

Work great (EU realm).

----------


## TehVoyager

As much as i'd LOVE to Dupe a bunch of Gems (think about it. get a gem cluster from the DS vendor, use it repeatadly) then socket my gear up in full epic gems..... im not going to touch this one.

why?

Dont want to risk account action.

Love seeing code bent into pretzels to do whatever the players wish however.

----------


## lathrodectus

Is this the reason of drop in gold prices?
I wonder how much people stockpiled with this...

----------


## aionic11

Will I get banned for trying this?

----------


## WizardTrokair

> Will I get banned for trying this?






> No one can give you a definite answer, but it's highly likely anyone that uses this at all will get banned.



Just FYI to aionic11 (and others)... every glitch/exploit/bug has a chance of ban if you're are foolish with it.

----------


## dmxdawg4321

> I do not understand how you guys cannot be pissed off?
> This exploit was found a long time ago by a group of a few persons, imagine what they have done for that long.
> I i'm sure that you all have noticed that the ah now a days always have all the tcg mounts VERY CHEAP.
> I'm sure that they made more out of this than having a REAL job.
> 
> I will +rep Leniox for posting this exploit in public so that it will be taken care of.



It was found solely by me and Shorty, months later Leniox was told, that is all  :Smile: . I do appreciate the credit in the video Greg, thanks.

----------


## Pertzs

It was fixed today with maintenance so maybe you should have released today instead of day before server restarts/shutdown.

----------


## Owneth

> It was fixed today with maintenance so maybe you should have released today instead of day before server restarts/shutdown.



Why is anyone debating the release time? It's an awesome exploit apparently from what people are saying (I'm not about to get banned trying...) and it doesn't matter if it's fixed really... Because it was good while it lasted... Just like sex! Eventually it has to end... and all good things come to an end.

----------


## Leniox

I am almost postitive it still works, it takse a few tries... comments on youtube say tis working but i will go try it myself and get back to you guys

----------


## Remus3

I'm sure a few people are waiting for verification. Thank you for taking time to update us.

----------


## snugglepants

Just tried it litreally 3 mins ago on EU realms, working, alltho our maitence is in 1 hour could be fixed in that, Great exploit tho got about 15 people watching me go hulk mode on gamon rofl.

----------


## yoyoyo

What happens if you do this inside the instance? For example instead of being outside the instance and doing the trade glitch you both inside and do the same thing? Then kill bosses in there?

----------


## lxhackdxl

> What happens if you do this inside the instance? For example instead of being outside the instance and doing the trade glitch you both inside and do the same thing? Then kill bosses in there?


i asked this on the front page when this was posted, and i then found out for myself, that yes, it does worth the other way, if you are in an instance, it will work. It will bug out sometimes though and the boss "may" evade and points, but it will not reset the entire fight which is good.

As for the "hot fix" today with the US servers, i am not sure, i will check tonight when i get out of work.

----------


## Makelarhs

> Just tried it litreally 3 mins ago on EU realms, working, alltho our maitence is in 1 hour could be fixed in that, Great exploit tho got about 15 people watching me go hulk mode on gamon rofl.


how you realize that your chara is bugged?
my mage could not enter the instance but he used only 1 Cauterize and then Gamon melt him! :S

----------


## everix

> how you realize that your chara is bugged?
> my mage could not enter the instance but he used only 1 Cauterize and then Gamon melt him! :S


Did you try to logout after getting bugged?

----------


## Makelarhs

> Did you try to logout after getting bugged?


yes it not leting me logout but it leting me use skills like normal.
i can use /script PickupItem(22736) to DC. 
after that i w8 60sec's and login again

EDIT: now i cant use any skills but Gamon cant kill me! :P

----------


## Darknights

does this like, kill the cooldown on those abilities then? like cheat death and stuff? if not how does it work?

----------


## hackerlol

I have no experience using big exploits. So I must ask  :Smile: 
Will using exploits that lead to duping or godmode on live servers lead to perma account bans ? Are they able to trace it to your Character/Account ?

Thank you.

----------


## Bossqwerty

> I have no experience using big exploits. So I must ask 
> Will using exploits that lead to duping or godmode on live servers lead to perma account bans ? Are they able to trace it to your Character/Account ?
> 
> Thank you.


If they want to then yes, wouldn't be wise to use on an account you would mind losing.

----------


## RunExploit

Easy stuffs :


1. Get a proxy and activate it
2. Log on WoW and do your stuffs
3. Once you're done, send everything to another account (golds woot)
4. Turn off proxy
5. Play normally and if you get ban, tell them that you got hacked and that few things dissapeared, they'll check an you'll be save
6. Profit ??



Of course, there's still a chance or getting tempo/perma banned but exploiting always involves risks.

----------


## Razkaz

ehhh... i can't get it to work. Have tried (in a city) like 20 times and i can still logout after the trade

----------


## TooPro.

Stop bumping this now, thanks.

----------


## Aegean

Hey Ownedcore. Lots of good, informative responses out there so I won't repeat them for the sake of sounding reredundant. I will test this in a few and get back to you about
whether or not it's fixed.  :Smile: 

@ Solitudedude Yes

@ BaddyMcBad There are precise instructions in the Youtube Video description as to how it worked, but yes it essentially allowed you to create anything mats based that stacked by 
not eatting up the mats used to create said item.

-Gatsby of IV

----------


## xcrossover25x

And what would happen if the bugged player tried to grant levels to a recruit a friend partner while in this state?

----------


## Relican

> And what would happen if the bugged player tried to grant levels to a recruit a friend partner while in this state?


I can't find the post, but someone mentioned this probably opening up a bunch of other exploits. That might just be one of them. Only way to know is to try! Unfortunately I don't have any worthwhile RaF accounts at the moment.

----------


## xcrossover25x

> I can't find the post, but someone mentioned this probably opening up a bunch of other exploits. That might just be one of them. Only way to know is to try! Unfortunately I don't have any worthwhile RaF accounts at the moment.



I will try later, although I don't really want to because I don't want to get banned.

----------


## Leniox

Just tested!! Works!

----------


## Snyth

> Just tested!! Works!


I am pretty sure you cannot do this Shorty and I tried this on retail and it did not work it would pop the message up to say to accept the level grant and you would click yes and nothing would happen. We tried bugging the character recieving and the character giving the level and nethier way worked.

----------


## Relican

> I am pretty sure you cannot do this Shorty and I tried this on retail and it did not work it would pop the message up to say to accept the level grant and you would click yes and nothing would happen. We tried bugging the character recieving and the character giving the level and nethier way worked.


Now I'm just throwing ideas out there, but does it remove gold when you buy something, or was that removed with the hot fix of the dupe? For a lesser example, if you trained skills would you lose the gold... Or on a massive scale, if you bought a tundra mammoth would it remove the gold?

EDIT: Same for Justice/Valor/Honor/Conquest gear. I wonder if points get removed too? 
I would guess that all of these got removed by the dupe-fix, but maybe, just maybe...

----------


## Saronite

> I am pretty sure you cannot do this Shorty and I tried this on retail and it did not work it would pop the message up to say to accept the level grant and you would click yes and nothing would happen. We tried bugging the character recieving and the character giving the level and nethier way worked.


you just edited out that it worked pre dupenerf ( the raf lvl grants ).
does this mean u could lvl a character from 1 to 85 with 1 lvlgrant?

or did u edited it out becouse there is another way and you dont want it to get looked into it by others  :Big Grin:  ??

----------


## Snyth

> you just editdited out that it worked pre dupenerf ( the raf lvl grants ).
> does this mean u could lvl a character from 1 to 85 with 1 lvlgrant?
> 
> or did u edited it out becouse there is another way and you dont want it to get looked into by other


Edited it out to not start anything. Sounded very elitist after double checking it.

For Clarification for everyone who wants to know. The dupe was found in 4.2.2 and worked for a month and a half and then was hotfixed. Blizzard did not decide to fix the bug all together which was mistake cause we knew it had godmode,dead/alive,Walking On Air, ect. What I think the hotfix did was make it so the player could no longer receive items,gold,currency from the server but I could be wrong.

----------


## Leniox

no no i mean the exploit still works, its not fixed :P Thanks for testing it RAoV

----------


## solitudedude

OP's youtuve video clearly states duping no long works. Why are tons of people in this thread saying they would dupe "but don't want to risk account". 

Do they fail at reading comprehension or am i missing something here?

----------


## hbkx1

Has anyone able to get the casting corrected or "timed" correctly to use this other wise auto attacking isnt going to solo anything in ds


Also tried doing this inside a raid...seems that being in a raid group and maybe even party prevents this

----------


## Leniox

Exploit is still up and working!

----------


## Teryaki

I am not able to get this to work for some reason. Might just be an error on my end though.

----------


## Discipline

Can't get it to work. Tried beign grouped and ungrouped, person A or B trading the item, everything :/

----------


## Leniox

Wrong, still works. keep trying

----------


## Snyth

I tried this multiple times on the PTR is no longer working for me.

----------


## visitor

> I tried this multiple times on the PTR is no longer working for me.


but it works on live  :Smile:

----------


## Cocopipe

It would be nice, with a little more information on when exactly to login afterwards.

For me, i can only manage to make myself "unable to cast any spells" - then when i dc myself, i can't seem to find the exact moment on when to login.

- Could you be just slightly more specific on this?

----------


## Aegean

It's here.  :Smile:  World of Warcraft: Trade Window Exploit Part 2. - YouTube

----------


## Saronite

when i tried this last week with my raf account i went to far and couldnt login annymore, i waited till after server reset a few day later and then i was abole to log in again without the help of a gm

----------


## Snyth

> but it works on live


I was saying that because the PTR Client is marked as "Release" and the patch can come as soon as this Tuesday.

----------


## manw

It's do nothing when i type " /logout " to enable the cast mode, the window just don't appear, dunno why, help plz ...

if someone can explain better to get it works, thx

----------


## everix

Would a mod please remove the posts linking to the Exploit Part 2 since it was moved to Elite.

----------


## Relican

> Would a mod please remove the posts linking to the Exploit Part 2 since it was moved to Elite.


Won't do much unless Leniox decides to make the video private/link only, because it's still easily accessible from the first video seeing as it's on his channel.

----------


## TooPro.

Tempted to try it, just for the consumable part, however the fact I may not be able to log back in worries me, especially since I have to raid tonight.

----------


## Relican

> Tempted to try it, just for the consumable part, however the fact I may not be able to log back in worries me, especially since I have to raid tonight.


I haven't had any issues with that... Just stay near where you started (IE don't do this at RFC in Org and run down to Caverns of Time)

----------


## TooPro.

> I haven't had any issues with that... Just stay near where you started (IE don't do this at RFC in Org and run down to Caverns of Time)


Yeah I intend on doing at RFC and then just running outside the city, and staying around the city consuming pets/mounts. I'll give an update if I try it.

Also i'm a bit confused on the instructions @ 0:50 in the second part video. It says do the TWE and logout, and then run outside the city, to me that doesn't make sense, because if you're logged out of the game you can't exactly move. Does it mean logout then back in? Or are you unable to logout? Is this the part where you wait 60 secs before you log back in? I think I get the parts after that but that's the bit i'm not sure of.

----------


## manw

> Yeah I intend on doing at RFC and then just running outside the city, and staying around the city consuming pets/mounts. I'll give an update if I try it.
> 
> Also i'm a bit confused on the instructions @ 0:50 in the second part video. It says do the TWE and logout, and then run outside the city, to me that doesn't make sense, because if you're logged out of the game you can't exactly move. Does it mean logout then back in? Or are you unable to logout? I think I get the parts after that but that's the bit i'm not sure of.



i dont get this part too

----------


## Saronite

i got it to work two of the two times now.
ill try to descibe what i do to get the consumable explpoit to work.

i did this at stockades.

Do the TW exploit.
if you know it worked ( by trying to run inside instance) logg yourself off by logging in on your 2nd wow window.
run to the gates of SW.
then use the DC macro and wait about a minute and logg back in.
type /logout
then /script CancleLogout{}
then cansel the logout.

then it should work, you know it worked if you try to mount but it wont let you ( you get the mount castbarr but you will not mount annything)


i am not sure it have to be EXACTLY at one minute before you logg in becouse the two times a was just waiting for A BIT, like not even counting

----------


## Makic

yeah it should be one minute

----------


## Relican

> Yeah I intend on doing at RFC and then just running outside the city, and staying around the city consuming pets/mounts. I'll give an update if I try it.
> 
> Also i'm a bit confused on the instructions @ 0:50 in the second part video. It says do the TWE and logout, and then run outside the city, to me that doesn't make sense, because if you're logged out of the game you can't exactly move. Does it mean logout then back in? Or are you unable to logout? Is this the part where you wait 60 secs before you log back in? I think I get the parts after that but that's the bit i'm not sure of.


The instructions are kind of unclear. You just click logout from the escape menu, you won't ACTUALLY log out, but you need to do it. (You'll know you've done it because after doing so you'll stop being able to cast spells), then I alt F4 out, then relog, then run outside of org, logout and run the script (It IS misspelt, "/script CancleLogout{}") then cancel the LUA error and the logout, and bam, you're set. You'll know when you've done it because you're "god-mode-esque" and still can cast spells. It's hard to explain, but I'd say if you have half a brain you'll know for sure when you've properly done it. If you're REALLY skeptical, test it with something minute first (Such as a cheap pet or whatever).

----------


## TooPro.

> The instructions are kind of unclear. You just click logout from the escape menu, you won't ACTUALLY log out, but you need to do it. (You'll know you've done it because after doing so you'll stop being able to cast spells), then I alt F4 out, then relog, then run outside of org, logout and run the script (It IS misspelt, "/script CancleLogout{}") then cancel the LUA error and the logout, and bam, you're set. You'll know when you've done it because you're "god-mode-esque" and still can cast spells. It's hard to explain, but I'd say if you have half a brain you'll know for sure when you've properly done it. If you're REALLY skeptical, test it with something minute first (Such as a cheap pet or whatever).


Yeah i'm gunna do it later after raid, cheapest un-used pet I could find was 600g which isn't too much ;P I seen a comment saying that after the 15 minutes is up it consumes the 'consumable', I dunno I kinda feel as though this isn't what it appears to be and it's just like a 15 minute 'lag' or something like that.

----------


## phansawat

> Tempted to try it, just for the consumable part, however the fact I may not be able to log back in worries me, especially since I have to raid tonight.


did u read on the video he say if you are going to far from where u logged out you character will be logged forever and need help from GM that what makin this exploit dangerous =O so becarefull

----------


## Relican

> Yeah i'm gunna do it later after raid, cheapest un-used pet I could find was 600g which isn't too much ;P I seen a comment saying that after the 15 minutes is up it consumes the 'consumable', I dunno I kinda feel as though this isn't what it appears to be and it's just like a 15 minute 'lag' or something like that.


Eh, like I said, I've had no problems with pets being consumed, done it about 6 times now. Waited until after the 15 minutes, etc. 




> did u read on the video he say if you are going to far from where u logged out you character will be logged forever and need help from GM that what makin this exploit dangerous =O so becarefull


Like I said before, I think he means don't go from, say Org to Tanaris. I've done this and stayed in Durotar the whole time and been fine; really I don't see a lot of reason to travel too far with this unless you're begging for a ban.

----------


## TooPro.

> did u read on the video he say if you are going to far from where u logged out you character will be logged forever and need help from GM that what makin this exploit dangerous =O so becarefull


The video actually says 'If you go to far from 'WHEN' you log out' that's why I could be confused, When meaning time, meaning stay logged out too long and you may not be able to log in. If these videos were made with slightly better explanation they would be perfect ;P

----------


## phansawat

> The video actually says 'If you go to far from 'WHEN' you log out' that's why I could be confused, When meaning time, meaning stay logged out too long and you may not be able to log in. If these videos were made with slightly better explanation they would be perfect ;P


Okidoki =D

----------


## themuffin0

Has anyone tried this on treasure chests in your inventory? Or skinning/mining/engineering a node repeatedly? What happens when you use the AH? At the moment I don't have enough incentive to risk the ban and no accounts I could part with.

----------


## TooPro.

> Has anyone tried this on treasure chests in your inventory? Or skinning/mining/engineering a node repeatedly? What happens when you use the AH? At the moment I don't have enough incentive to risk the ban and no accounts I could part with.


Yeah would love to know the answers to some of these, if/when I do it later i'll try as much as I can.

----------


## Aegean

Hey guys.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Trade Window Exploit #2 is here and still working just fine.  :Smile:  Although it is truely an honor to have one of our vids in elite, we have no intention of keeping it there. This exploit is for everyone and has been in closed circles already for too long imo. But, again, I thank the mods for the gesture.  :Smile:  If you guys are having any other issues please let me know and I'll try and fix them for you. I'll try and answer everyone's questions now.

Cast spells - 1. Bug your toon via trade window exploit in a major city.
2. Once bugged, logout in the same city.
3. Now run outside the city and disconnect yourself. No need to wait anymore, just dc.
4. Log back in and now when you /logout you will get the 20s logout timer.
5. While the logout timer is counting down use the macro /script CancelLogout{}
6. When the timer finishes you can now cast spells, you can also learn mounts/petc/etc at this point without consuming the recipe.

@ TooPro We include the disclaimer so people are aware of the danger involved, however if you are conscious of not straying too far from where you're bugged, you should be fine.
Also the directions make more sense when you actually perform the steps in game. I can see how just reading them could be confusing. 

@ Manw ^^^

@ Saronite Glad you have the dc timer down! This new method however requires no more dc timer.  :Smile: 

@ Themuffin0 Despite having known about the trade window exploit for a couple months now, we actually didn't start testing it out until very recently for various reasons. So still 
lots to try. I encourage anyone who does find anything new with this exploit to post it in this thread. This exploit belongs to the community now.

-Gatsby of IV

----------


## TooPro.

> Hey guys.  Trade Window Exploit #2 is here and still working just fine.  Although it is truely an honor to have one of our vids in elite, we have no intention of keeping it there. This exploit is for everyone and has been in closed circles already for too long imo. But, again, I thank the mods for the gesture.  If you guys are having any other issues please let me know and I'll try and fix them for you. I'll try and answer everyone's questions now.
> 
> Cast spells - 1. Bug your toon via trade window exploit in a major city.
> 2. Once bugged, logout in the same city.
> 3. Now run outside the city and disconnect yourself. No need to wait anymore, just dc.
> 4. Log back in and now when you /logout you will get the 20s logout timer.
> 5. While the logout timer is counting down use the macro /script CancelLogout{}
> 6. When the timer finishes you can now cast spells, you can also learn mounts/petc/etc at this point without consuming the recipe.
> 
> ...


Thanks for clearing those things up.  :Smile:

----------


## TooPro.

Ok it worked with a pet, does this work with mounts? I have most mounts ingame so I can't easily access one.

Gunna try with a Vial of the Sands, wish me luck.

Edit: Ohhh sheeeet it worked with Vial of the Sands, got myself a free 35k mount. 

Me and a friend are trying to figure out other things to try.

----------


## QtDemon

Guys, i ****ed up on the sandstone drake, when i try to /logout and get the timer then use the macro the timer doesnt show up instead it doesnt do anything and i cant use any items or skills, and i have to wait 15 minutes to log back in... help?

----------


## Caseyy

So how do you cancel this? Lol.

----------


## Snyth

> So how do you cancel this? Lol.


/script CancelLogout() or DC and wait 15min.

----------


## vorn10

Ok one question, does my mage need to has cauterize talent added?

----------


## TooPro.

For Godmode, yes, for the regular exploit (Consuming things without actually consuming) no.

By the way, i've tested alot to do with this exploit, only thing I still want to do is to do it inside an instance which I can't figure out how to do, i've tried summoning inside etc.

----------


## deadeagle

> Ok one question, does my mage need to has cauterize talent added?


Yes, since the whole godmode is based on the fact that Cauterize will trigger when you recieve a killing blow returning you to 30% hp. The bug here is that the inner CD won't trigger.

----------


## siriom

So anyone figure out how to dupe items with this ?
No i dont mean shards , i mean any sort of item ... like mounts and stuff ...

----------


## Bossqwerty

Seems this has been fixed, at least on US realms.

----------


## Thormn

Gah. Can anyone help me out with getting the exploit to work? It'd be amazing if you could come online and help me with it. I can't seem to get it.

----------


## trancehax

Tried this 8 hours ago, still worked on Arthas

----------


## semko1010

> Tried this 8 hours ago, still worked on Arthas


Ist work today ? now?

----------


## earthFlower

Tried like 20 times and I did it every 2-5 tries normally, I think it's fixed. I'll do more later

----------


## DisturbingEffect

Just got me a free Vials of Sand, thanks!

----------


## semko1010

> Just got me a free Vials of Sand, thanks!


its work now?

----------


## earthFlower

> Just got me a free Vials of Sand, thanks!


Does it still work?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Snyth

From what I hear this exploit is fixed and no longer working. Had some friends of mine try it out several times. Then also I went on live servers also and tried it and it no longer seemed to work.

----------


## sients

Hotfixed on Wednesday I bet

----------


## arcrise

Interesting. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## fearmybow

Atleast queens qarnet massive selling is back on a few servers, guess RoAv still have a few tricks  :Smile:

----------


## skythex

they are duping Reins of the Crimson Deathcharger since today

----------


## earthFlower

so it still works? what.

----------


## skythex

this method seems to be fixed but theres definetly another method..
if i'd know how i would dupe spectral tiger :X

----------


## fearmybow

They are indeed duping crimson deathcharger but they cannot dupe other mounts (because they are unique) Crimson isn't!

----------


## earthFlower

What server and region? I want to see myself

----------


## skythex

ah i see... but i still want to know how they do it! :X
on EU-Onyxia.. there's just one left in the AH for 160k, all others were ~90k. if you armory the seller you dont even find a lvl 1 char.. dont know why

----------


## TechnoKilla

Apparently according to a wealthy mount trader in my guild. 65% of TCG mounts are duped. Won't tell me the method(don't think he knows). He just buys the mounts off the exploiters.

----------


## fearmybow

If they were mate it would ruin the market alot wouldn't it? so I don't think they are because they are unique but crimsons aren't.

anyhow I saw them getting sold on sylvanas ally and stormscale horde also when I check other servers there were 2-3 crimsons on the AH (less now tho)

----------


## leozeul

On big servers like Sylvannas and Stormscale.. there are enough people to get them legit.. so dont think they might be exploiting... But w/e maybe im wrong .. Hope i am and hope some1 reseases the dupin method if theres one

----------


## WizardTrokair

> hope some1 reseases the dupin method if theres one


I'm thinking perhaps if you drop the item you want to dupe on the ground, walk a fair distance away from the item (to allow for preparation), then click on it... but also click a potion in your belt _precisely_ as you pick up the item on the ground...perhaps the item will go into your inventory and the potion will become a dupe of the item.

----------


## Snyth

> I'm thinking perhaps if you drop the item you want to dupe on the ground, walk a fair distance away from the item (to allow for preparation), then click on it... but also click a potion in your belt _precisely_ as you pick up the item on the ground...perhaps the item will go into your inventory and the potion will become a dupe of the item.


Haha. That made me laugh  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## WizardTrokair

It made me feel old.  :Frown:

----------


## Spector21

Could this be done with the rogue legendary quest? Like Go kill a ds reg boss, get a gem cluster, and continuously open it for shards until you have the 333?

----------


## Azraeil

In theory it should since if you use it a consumable remains whit you but didn't try it.

----------


## skythex

i want to know how it works x.x

[14:26:48] [2] [1:Fhfyt]: VK [Queen's Garnet]X20 50K /w me

chinese were just selling epic gems, he wanted 230k for 5 stacks. and he had more, i looked at his statistic and he made 540k gold within 3 minutes...
one guy sells the gems, the other one gets the gold
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...312152013.jpg/

----------


## Lives

> Could this be done with the rogue legendary quest? Like Go kill a ds reg boss, get a gem cluster, and continuously open it for shards until you have the 333?


Pretty sure you're not able to loot anything from either containers or corpses while doing this.

----------


## Dizzytwizz

Is this fixed? Can anyone confirm it? I play on Auchindoun EU (PvP) and I need to know if it's fixed or not, I spent like 3 hrs yesterday, trying to time the TWE...

Regards
Dizzytwizz

----------


## Burado

I think there will be some a hefty banwave going around soon... wonder who will manage to avoid it.  :Wink:

----------


## Spector21

> Pretty sure you're not able to loot anything from either containers or corpses while doing this.


Yes but whats stopping someone from as I said "Run the ds and get a cluster" then do the hack or glitch with cluster in inventory and continue looting many times? Turn on the hack once you have it in your bag.

----------


## Knoob

> I think there will be some a hefty banwave going around soon... wonder who will manage to avoid it.


Main reason I didn't want to try this exploit out, despite how amazing it is.

----------


## Falayo

plz share the new way

€: Or send me pm plz

----------


## Lives

> Yes but whats stopping someone from as I said "Run the ds and get a cluster" then do the hack or glitch with cluster in inventory and continue looting many times? Turn on the hack once you have it in your bag.


Well, as I said, 

Pretty sure you're not able to loot anything from either *containers* or corpses while doing this.

But for all means, try it. Didn't work with lock-boxes.

----------


## Ironqt

Wanna know how to dupe items, noone has an idea? Share plz...

Thing what these chinese goldsellers are able to do, shouldn´t be a problem for us  :Wink:  so tell

----------


## Kingcopyright

I think it could be work with summoning someone while you are trading. I tried it but i failed : / 
Maybe my timing is just wrong or it doesnt work like that.

----------


## earthFlower

The trade window exploit has been fixed weeks ago

----------


## markons

I remember that few times I lost items I wanted to put on AH. When u place item from your inventory in sell tab it goes gray, few times I got D/C and that item disappeared from my inventory. Perhaps it can be done in some similar way so instead of losing item you get it back 2x...

----------


## earthFlower

> I remember that few times I lost items I wanted to put on AH. When u place item from your inventory in sell tab it goes gray, few times I got D/C and that item disappeared from my inventory. Perhaps it can be done in some similar way so instead of losing item you get it back 2x...


Bad logic, how would you turn something that destroys/removes an item, to duplication?

----------


## markons

> Bad logic, how would you turn something that destroys/removes an item, to duplication?


And where did i said that its done in that way. Perhaps it has to do something with AH, like buying and item and D/C at the same time, looting mailbox... Some similar way IS NOT that way....

----------


## earthFlower

> And where did i said that its done in that way. Perhaps it has to do something with AH, like buying and item and D/C at the same time, looting mailbox... Some similar way IS NOT that way....


Well, because removal is the opposite of duplication, does not relate the two things, all I'm saying

----------


## markons

Man im just saying/ I know its opposite but perhaps it can be done in some similar way.Perhaps it can be done with trade, like 2 ppl are standing on a ship that leaving harbor, they have their trade window opened and only one has clicked trade, other is flying close to person he is trading with so he is not connected to the ship, and they click trade at the just right moment when ship leaves area.... Dont know just guessing...

----------


## WizardTrokair

People, please stop asking how the current trade exploit is done... the one posted about ITT no longer works... and this forum's rules specifically state...

*[NO QUESTIONS HERE]*



*EDIT: I misunderstood the point of this rule.... ask away! Sorry for my confusion.

----------


## KuRIoS

> People, please stop asking how the current trade exploit is done... the one posted about ITT no longer works... and this forum's rules specifically state...
> 
> *[NO QUESTIONS HERE]*


you are allowed to ask in threads tho..

----------


## WizardTrokair

> you are allowed to ask in threads tho..


The rule is vague! "Exploit section rules: No Questions" implies that questions are not to be asked in the exploit section.

I'm VERY glad you clarified this for me! I honestly had no idea. Mentally noted, and glad for it!
I'm sure I've had a question or two in the past that I've bitten my tongue on. I will no longer hold back.  :Smile:

----------


## OverLordErIcH

> The rule is vague! "Exploit section rules: No Questions" implies that questions are not to be asked in the exploit section.
> 
> I'm VERY glad you clarified this for me! I honestly had no idea. Mentally noted, and glad for it!
> I'm sure I've had a question or two in the past that I've bitten my tongue on. I will no longer hold back.


Yeah I can see how anyone could misunderstand that rule. Might want to clarify this in the rules.

----------


## earthFlower

> The rule is vague! "Exploit section rules: No Questions" implies that questions are not to be asked in the exploit section.
> 
> I'm VERY glad you clarified this for me! I honestly had no idea. Mentally noted, and glad for it!
> I'm sure I've had a question or two in the past that I've bitten my tongue on. I will no longer hold back.


Making a thread for a question is a no, I've always seen questions in threads

----------


## WizardTrokair

> Making a thread for a question is a no, I've always seen questions in threads


I have also always seen questions in threads... and typically I'm the ass that spouts the "NO QUESTIONS" rule to them.... so I'm glad it was clarified here for me.

As OverLord said, I think it should also be clarified in the rules section, and I will make a suggestion that they do so.

----------


## visitor

I dont think the rule is vague, naturally people can ask a question on a thread otherwise the thread should just be closed after the first post.. 
oh well at least now wt is no longer in doubt  :Wink:

----------


## Burado

Any banwaves out yet? Just keeping an eye open, read some blue that said they know of this trick so it's a mater of time and log parsing to generate the list of all the offenders and victims. Sadly victims that paid for the goods will have the goods removed but no gold reimbursed, at least according to one blue post some days ago. Randomly stumbled upon it on mmochamp blue post tracker.

----------


## blubber18

on EU some1 wanted to sell 100x for 210k,
and another1 had 150x to sell.

i /w him and he just replied "210K" (fast)
most of the time only chinese get straight to the point :S

----------


## markons

well i bought 20 Queens garnet for 40K so that is the price atm. will make 20K profit when i sell them  :Smile:

----------


## Aegean

Hello Ownedcore.  :Stick Out Tongue:  After we released part 2 of the trade window exploit we took a few days off and came back to banned accounts lol. We already had secondary accounts in anticipation for such a situation, however we unfortunately didn't get them high enough lvl to be of any real use for slapping together a part 3 before the patch went live. 

That being said, we're 85 now, and will have a new video for you guys either tonight or tomorrow.  :Smile: 

-Gatsby

----------


## Andy8888

This exploit makes me want to resub my account just to do this, but for now my heart lays with SWTOR. +rep though for this xploit!

----------


## Spherical

> Hello Ownedcore.  After we released part 2 of the trade window exploit we took a few days off and came back to banned accounts lol. We already had secondary accounts in anticipation for such a situation, however we unfortunately didn't get them high enough lvl to be of any real use for slapping together a part 3 before the patch went live. 
> 
> That being said, we're 85 now, and will have a new video for you guys either tonight or tomorrow. 
> 
> -Gatsby


 /allmylove

----------

